# catalytic converter replacement $$$



## poweredpark (Jan 16, 2007)

Sentra 2.0 SE 2001 140km

So i took it to the dealership and they said to replace my catalytic converter which would cost something around 800 for the one at the back. Are there any options to do it myself (with the help of my friend) or any other way. I was looking at converter's online and the parts are pretty cheap compared to it.

any suggestions are extremely welcomed


----------



## Retired 461 (Jan 11, 2007)

Easy to replce yourself, or buy one on-line and take it to an exhaust shop for install, Note, some shops don't like when you bring in your own parts...sort of like taking your own food to a restaurant for preperation. Any way, call the exhaust shop if they allow you to bring in your own parts, or see if they can match internet prices, except for their labor cost


----------

